# New Saltwater tank setup ?s



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys my names Brandon. Im currently getting things for my tank im going to set up. Now i have went over tons of threads on the forum :roll:. its a 20gal tank. im going to go with live sand and rock and the sand bed being close to 5-6inches for filteration purposes. And here lies the question that i currently have. For one i want to use a protein skimmer. Now Ive found a few different one what do yall think? Taam Nano Skimmer is one and the other is Biocube protein skimmer. My thought on it is itsa only a 20gal tank so no need for 100+ dollar skimmer right? also for powerheads any suggestions? thanks guys. BTW for live stock going to be maybe a clown fish and some CUC's and possibly one other fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Brandonl87 said:


> Hey guys my names Brandon. Im currently getting things for my tank im going to set up. Now i have went over tons of threads on the forum :roll:. its a 20gal tank. im going to go with live sand and rock and the sand bed being close to 5-6inches for filteration purposes. And here lies the question that i currently have. For one i want to use a protein skimmer. Now Ive found a few different one what do yall think? Taam Nano Skimmer is one and the other is Biocube protein skimmer. My thought on it is itsa only a 20gal tank so no need for 100+ dollar skimmer right? also for powerheads any suggestions? thanks guys. BTW for live stock going to be maybe a clown fish and some CUC's and possibly one other fish.


 I like Hydor Koralia or Knock offs Powerheads. You'll want a minimum of 200gph for a FOWLR, and it goes up from there.
$100 Skimmer would get you the very best for your size skimmer, and form my experience, that is the only thing on the tank you do not want to skimp on.
Nano Skimmer - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review
Also, some info for you on the DSB you plan on keeping. Nice choice, but be careful with it.
Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds


----------



## Brandonl87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I like Hydor Koralia or Knock offs Powerheads. You'll want a minimum of 200gph for a FOWLR, and it goes up from there.
> $100 Skimmer would get you the very best for your size skimmer, and form my experience, that is the only thing on the tank you do not want to skimp on.
> Nano Skimmer - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review
> Also, some info for you on the DSB you plan on keeping. Nice choice, but be careful with it.
> Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds


ok cool ill deff go and get a decent skimmer then if thats the case. so a minimum of 200gph? so i could a little bigger and wouldnt cause and stress on the livestock right? thank you for the info on the DSB deff was a good read


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Brandonl87 said:


> ok cool ill deff go and get a decent skimmer then if thats the case. so a minimum of 200gph? so i could a little bigger and wouldnt cause and stress on the livestock right? thank you for the info on the DSB deff was a good read


 Yes, you can do much more on the gph on the poewrheads and not cause an issue, a Reef tank would require at least 20x you rwater volume.


----------

